# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei GR5 Firmware(KII-L21, Android 5.1, EMUI 3.1, C185B130CUSTC185D002, Egypt)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم Huawei GR5(KII-L21)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## panther2005

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## ezz30

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## Jamboz

مشكور

----------

